# Suggestions / tips for riding out a wheelie



## Nick (Jun 24, 2011)

Any tips for riding out a wheelie? Do you sit/ stand? How fast do you go to pop one and in what gear? 

I've had good rides before but ultimately I just lose it and fall forwards or backwards. I've always been leary of clipping in as well in case I flip backwards :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]



Effing AZ watermark overwriting the real one... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Effing AZ watermark overwriting the real one... :roll:



I was going to comment you need to put it on the other side!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I was going to comment you need to put it on the other side!



Or, you could have used the original, instead of uploading it to AZ.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

I really have nothing to add to this thread, that was probably my 10 try at doing one for Brian to get a picture of!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for the derail. :dunce:

I'm lucky if I can get my wheel 2 inches off the ground when I try to do a wheelie.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> Any tips for riding out a wheelie? Do you sit/ stand? How fast do you go to pop one and in what gear?
> 
> I've had good rides before but ultimately I just lose it and fall forwards or backwards. I've always been leary of clipping in as well in case I flip backwards :lol:



Sit, stand it does not matter it more about balance The trick is to learn how to use the back break.  I would practice on grass.  It is easier going faster but hurts more when you screw it up.


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a good point. I think I've rarely used the back brake, I try to ride it by just keeping that line going between pedaling harder or slower to keep it up, I've never actually used the back brake other than to drop out of the wheelie really quickly.


----------

